# Clean and shiny



## Steveom2

Massive thanks to Jonny and the team for their fantastic service as usual:thumb:
Ordered a rupes lhr75e deluxe kit which were out of stock and they arrived yesterday and they dispatched on 24 hour service with no extra charge :thumb:
Cheers again


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Hi Steve, 

Thanks for the kind words, glad you have received it now... Enjoy its a great machine! 

Thanks, 

John


----------

